# CT Sub Available



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey all,

As I've now relocated I'm open for new sub contracting oppurtunities. If anyone has a spot lined up for the winter, PM me. Thanks. Chris


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

bump
to 
top


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Bumpity Bump Bump, Dutchman you out there? lol


----------

